# Sulfur during flower?



## mendo local (Aug 25, 2007)

Is it ok to burn sulfur during flowering? Dont want to affect my babies. Thanks all!


----------



## mendo local (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone? please help!


----------



## joegrow22 (Aug 25, 2007)

Burn sulfur?  WHy would you want to do that?  I don't think it will affect it, unless it is really close


----------



## shadow1075 (Aug 25, 2007)

yes its totally safe to burn sulfur in all phases of growth. sulfur burners are great for a cure for powder mildew and most mildews and mites dont like it either. but keep in mind bad for health so do it when lights off and vent before entering


----------



## mendo local (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah I try to be careful with it, thanks for your help  shadow!


----------



## mendo local (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone else agree its ok to burn sulfur during flower? week 5


----------



## mendo local (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone? I got a little powdery mildew that I need to take care. Just dont want to hurt the flowers at this point.


S


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes you can burn sulpher in flowering, that's almost the point of doing it.  You don't want mold in your buds.  Use a proper sulpher burner and the proper sulpher that is suggested in the sulpher burners directions.  Follow the directions, don't just go with what you think is good.  And, don't add a little more just because more is always better.  Some people say to let your interior fans run, some don't.  I let them run.  Just make sure your not going to be venting during sulpher burning.  And obviously do it when the lights are off.  Sulpher is a natural way to control moldy buds.  Just follow the directions.


----------



## mendo local (Dec 30, 2007)

ive been doing it for years during veg, just never had a problem with mildew in flower stage. I guess Ill go ahead and do it. SOunds like its not a prob. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## kasgrow (Dec 30, 2007)

Sulpher burners are safe during flower but they leave a residue on the buds. The residue is what changes the ph of the surface of the plant to prevent the mold and keep mites from eating them. That sulpher residue is on the buds when you smoke them too unless you wash it off somehow. When I used a sulpher burner my bud was harsh. Maybe there is something that I did wrong but that was my experience. My bud is so much smoother with out the burner going.


----------



## Free The Weed (Dec 30, 2007)

mendo local said:
			
		

> ive been doing it for years during veg, just never had a problem with mildew in flower stage. I guess Ill go ahead and do it. SOunds like its not a prob. Thanks everyone for the help.



You've had problems with mildew during veg, but not flower? That's kinda odd. Maybe you should look into a dehumidifier. They aren't expensive and the one I bought has a garden hose connector so that you don't need to empty a reservoir; you just run the hose outside and let her rip!


----------



## mendo local (Jan 1, 2008)

i have a dehumidifier, keeping the room at 50%. not sure where the mildew came from it just appeared. Anyhow been doing a few sulfer burns lately. doesnt seem to be having a bad effect on the buds. As always the sprays werent ebuff to keep it controlled.
Anyone else have any good powdery mildew fixes?


----------

